# week in scotland in April - where to camp?



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

Hi all going for the first time to scotland in april easter week want to go to loch ness to see the Nessy and then up to Inverness area so need help on were to stay many thanks.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you're planning to see Nessy then I think you should allow a bit more than a week.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi

We recently went to Scotland and stayed at the CC sites at Melrose and Onich on the way up/down (excellent). The site at Onich has a wet room (so handy) and pitches right on the water's edge, looking out across Loch Linnhe, which is just south of Loch Ness. 
We noticed a site that is right next to Loch Ness...maybe someone else knows it's name?

Say hi to Nessy for us!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The Loch Ness site is at Rubha Ban/ Invermoriston. See Days 8/9 of:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-52161.html#52161

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=50

Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Inverness is a nice place for a few days. Cathedral, few museums, good shopping, pubs and restaurants. Lovely river with nice walks on the Ness Islands.

Two sites nearest the town (longish walking distance) - Torvean and Bught Park. CC site at Culloden, near the famous battlefield.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

There is also a new campsite - Cumberlands - in Fort Augustus. Haven't been to see if yet, not sure if it is just for tents or for motorhomes as well. They have a web site:

http://cumberlands-campsite.com/index.asp

There are also a good few spots on the Dores Road (east side of the Loch) but no good if you really feel the need to visit Drumnadrochit and the centre.
There is also a campsite near the centre of Inverness at the Bught Park.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Fortrose and Rosemarkie on the north side of the Moray Firth have a couple of excellent campsites, one is a C&CC site.

Not far from Inverness and you can watch the Dolphins from your pitch.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Nethernut said:


> There is also a new campsite - Cumberlands - in Fort Augustus. Haven't been to see if yet, not sure if it is just for tents or for motorhomes as well. They have a web site:
> 
> http://cumberlands-campsite.com/index.asp


We stayed on this site for a few days when it had just opened. As it was new everything was a bit raw but it is positioned only a few minutes walk from the canal in the centre of Fort Augustus.

One thing that is certain, it will never be full  The site is huge and the owner said he could easily take 500 vans  :? but not all with electricity 8)

The toilet block was brand new and spotless, but for how long it will stay that way, who knows.

I would certainly stay again, just for its position


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Ditto, the CC site at Onich is lovely, also the CC listed site at Grantown on Spey is very good to ( super pitch has water, drain, and sky tv) and shower/wc facilities are one of the best Ive seen.
We have a Static in Dumfries, if you want any info on somewhere to stay on the way up or down in that area feel free to PM me.


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*many Thanks*

Many thanks for information would like to go for longer but thats life .We are not members of the caravan club joined The motor caravanner club instead .


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2105933791


----------

